# Hilma biocare rated or rubbish?



## Garryspoon (Oct 2, 2018)

Can anybody give feedback on this lab (recent ish) would be good.

(P.S I'm on the mobile app and the ukm search tab isn't returning any info)

I've searched the web and popular aas review sites but haven't really found anything solid.

A lad is selling a job lot off pretty cheap, I think he may have acquired it from somewhere. Anyway there's about a years worth of bits there, on the flip I don't want to be stuck with substandard gear.

Cheers fellas


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

hilma is fairly decent. heavily tested. dropped a few farts along the line over the years but you get what is on the label in terms of compunds and the dosing is 99% accurate


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

As said above, there's been a lot of testing done on this lab. Mostly positive. I haven't nor do I know anyone personally that's used it but I'd say you'll get on fine with it.


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm surprised you are asking, say no more.


----------



## iron2000 (Aug 10, 2019)

Everything has been spot on. Currently running their tri tren


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

It's on my list of labs to use. Looks very good.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I've tried the clen few years back, was good stuff? I'm a big fan of test e , it being my favourite compound , wonder how it pins being in sesame seed oil, I'm due to go back on cycle but my stash is already over spilling.


----------



## 0lek (Jan 8, 2021)

There was once a test report that showed bacterial contamination, years ago. I heard they admitted fault and said they improved their standards. Otherwise its always tested well.

The results are easy to find online. Ive considered it but that one result has always been at the back of my mind and probably stupid of me as ive used labs ive seen zero 3rd party results for.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Not a lab I've used but I'd be amazed if it doesn't do what it says on the tin.

Is it actually Indian Pharma stuff or something pumped out of somewhere like Moldova? I've never been sure.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

iron2000 said:


> Everything has been spot on. Currently running their tri tren


 I've actually been looking for a tri tren for after lockdown mate...you feel this one's decent? (ie: definitely not just one ester passed off as 3?)


----------



## Shredz2020 (Dec 9, 2020)

Garryspoon said:


> (P.S I'm on the mobile app and the ukm search tab isn't returning any info) - ukm has an app????


----------



## Garryspoon (Oct 2, 2018)

Shredz2020 said:


> Garryspoon said:
> 
> 
> > (P.S I'm on the mobile app and the ukm search tab isn't returning any info) - ukm has an app????


 Sorry bud it's the taptalk app.


----------



## Garryspoon (Oct 2, 2018)

Cheers for the feedback guys. I've now managed to see previous reviews on this site now :huh:


----------



## iron2000 (Aug 10, 2019)

stuey99 said:


> I've actually been looking for a tri tren for after lockdown mate...you feel this one's decent? (ie: definitely not just one ester passed off as 3?)


 Works very well for me. I use 1ml EOD (525mg weeky). There are several lab tests out there and both showed 3 esters. You can type "hilma tri tren lab test" in google images and find them easily. Although they are probably older batches. Still better than nothing.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

iron2000 said:


> Works very well for me. I use 1ml EOD (525mg weeky). There are several lab tests out there and both showed 3 esters. You can type "hilma tri tren lab test" in google images and find them easily. Although they are probably older batches. Still better than nothing.


 Quality mate...cheers

I much prefer a mix of esters...with most compounds, especially test and tren :thumb


----------



## WellnessRach (Mar 31, 2021)

Sorry to jump on this.. but has anyone tried the hilma primo (oral)? I am hoping its legit stuff! I'm nearly 2 weeks into a cycle.... when do you start seeing results? This is my first cycle ?‍♀


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

WellnessRach said:


> Sorry to jump on this.. but has anyone tried the hilma primo (oral)? I am hoping its legit stuff! I'm nearly 2 weeks into a cycle.... when do you start seeing results? This is my first cycle ?‍♀


 its all legit. there's thousands of testing done on their products at this point. you will get what it says on the label, within a few % of what it should be.


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

godsgifttoearth said:


> its all legit. there's thousands of testing done on their products at this point. you will get what it says on the label, within a few % of what it should be.


 Thousands of testing you say?


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Thedynamitekid said:


> Thousands of testing you say?


 yes. join their telegram and have a look at the euro and yank forums for independent testing. its either the most elaborate conspiracy theory ever devised or, they just might be legit.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

WellnessRach said:


> Sorry to jump on this.. but has anyone tried the hilma primo (oral)? I am hoping its legit stuff! I'm nearly 2 weeks into a cycle.... when do you start seeing results? This is my first cycle ?‍♀


 How much primo are you using and what else?


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

WellnessRach said:


> Sorry to jump on this.. but has anyone tried the hilma primo (oral)? I am hoping its legit stuff! I'm nearly 2 weeks into a cycle.... when do you start seeing results? This is my first cycle ?‍♀


 How much primo are you using and what else?


----------



## WellnessRach (Mar 31, 2021)

Im just using primo only at the mo.. Im on 25mg morning and evening on a mon/wed/Fri.


----------



## JAX87 (Mar 7, 2021)

This post 2 month old but thought I’d give my point of view on hilma,

I was given 2 testcyp. / 2 test enanthate / 2drostanolone enanthate/
2 tren enanthate / 2 bottles of 50+ 25mg proviron(mesterolone)
Box of exemestane(aromasin) 25mg
From verified reseller for £200 all in
Very good price for cycle
Didn’t take Nolva or clomid as I only take pharma grade
Same with AI but I was told to try it included in price( kept pharma grade on hand in case)

reason I used them is all trusted suppliers in every corner of world that have been around since 2000,s. Trusted suppliers that religiously test with customers who religiously test nw all stock hilma along side all very highly regarded labs. In fact their the fastest growing steady ugl around.

nw hilma product had small bacteria found but-the person who tested it didn’t know about dangerous colonies of bacteria. Bacteria is found in almost everything butnot dangerous unless their is colonies. No colonies or mold found so alcohol in product will always kill bacteria
Everything will have some bacteria but not harmful even pharma grade! That’s what alcohol is for. Also according to an independent lab I use( not much because expensive) but will answer my questions for free. they said it most certainly had been picked up while it was being tested and not already in the vial. Which was the tester that contaminated it. All small bacteria will be killed off in vial. This is the problem as , if it was found in the vial and survived the alcohol then it would have been dangerous colonies. Which it wasn’t so there’s no other explanation.
Hilma knew not to fight as it would cause more negativity and well it made them stronger threw being tested on an unbelievable scale! They knew this was going to happen after that report but they had the same products same batch tested at other labs, guess what no bacteria found. They had to know for sure for piece of mind but knew people wouldn’t believe them anyway.
They looked at this as a business maker not a breaker.

Even so hilma took it on the chin and upped everything because their products are vigorously tested every week now. But like I said this brings business maker. They either give up, change their name ( like a lot of ugl do ,sis for one, but many have!) not a good idea. Shows not to be trusted. U cudnt pay me to use sis! They chose to make a negative into a positive. Shows trust, good business minds, never take shortcuts and to make money the proper way, better products better money, more sales.

trust me they have a hell of a lot to loose. I’d say they are probably one of most popular lab round the world nw or near their . Obviously not on here but in U.K. they are highly regarded and getting bigger.

check out trusted sellers all over world their products are nw pricier than Balkan sp almost as pricey as pharmacom and keifei.
Nw their aromasin was top notch stuff too , very well packaged in blisters and box and in fact maby stronger than my pharma stuff.
Bloods checked out felt great and one of my best cycles to date.

keifie
Pharmacom
Dimension
Hilma 
Balkan 
All il ever use


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

godsgifttoearth said:


> yes. join their telegram and have a look at the euro and yank forums for independent testing. its either the most elaborate conspiracy theory ever devised or, they just might be legit.


What’s their telegram?


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

JAX87 said:


> This post 2 month old but thought I’d give my point of view on hilma,
> 
> I was given 2 testcyp. / 2 test enanthate / 2drostanolone enanthate/
> 2 tren enanthate / 2 bottles of 50+ 25mg proviron(mesterolone)
> ...


Cool story bro


----------



## Topjuicing22 (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm using test e from hilma Biocare and have previously used a few other items from them and all have seem to be good and great additions to my cycle I agree they look quite good but dosed accurate aswell just waiting on more and send away for testing just so know for myself


----------



## Doddsbrah (12 mo ago)

Used Hilma for like 3 years, always had good experiences with test E, tren E and the clen


----------

